# link to 2ww symptoms leading to a BFP



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi girls,

I think you will love this web site
http://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/

Love Kerrie
xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Morning Kerrie, I have loved your link to the symproms on the 2ww...  Just read for 11 days past transfer as that's what we are today aren't we?  My embies were 3 days old at transfer so I am 11dp/3dt.  I have been told not to test until Sunday 31st which is still sooooo far away, I'm doing ok, just taking each day as it comes but we are now further on this time than our last treatment, last time I bled on day 9 and it was all over by 12 so I am praying I get to test date.  How are you doing and when do you think you'll test?  Are you having any symptoms?  I feel I have got everything but am well aware it's probably the cyclogest and still taking 3 HRT a day so I'm putting it down to all that.  Good luck !!! xxxx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi murf, 

So sorry about slow reply, I did not check my replies to post for ages. I have just been glued to the 2ww chat. 

Glad you liked the link. It gave me so much comfort, so i wanted to share it. My otd is Friday I think, but will test on Thursday. I have been getting on off af pains since day 7 and yesterday I spotted brown. I am so scared it is all over. But I am getting so many more symptoms this time than I did last. Sore boobs, dizzy, night sweats, emotional, lack of appetite, insomnia. So I am not going to loose hope until the fat lady sings!   she does not. 

When are u testing? Or have you now already? How are you finding your 2ww? 

well hope u get that bfp! Thinking of you  

love Kerrie
xxxxx


----------

